
Android N's name to be announced today - zacharytamas
https://twitter.com/Android/status/748534094405857281
======
HillaryBriss
... it's Nougat

[https://twitter.com/Android/status/748642375908589568](https://twitter.com/Android/status/748642375908589568)

------
AKPWebDesign
Am I the only one who really hopes it's Android Nutella?

------
HillaryBriss
I'm gonna guess that, like KitKat, Nutella is trademarked, so there were,
perhaps, some agreements to put in place first?

